# Winter skin



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You know how it is when you tan and then get flaky afterwards? Man, I was rubbing Cloud's tummy and noticed that his belly was that flaky! I was like








! Poor baby. I put baby oil on it. I need to start using the oatmeal shampoo on him. It's not the same as the rainforest though







. Thank goodness for the rainforest cologne!









Should I use something else rather than baby oil? I try to stretch his baths as long as possible. The heat in my house is usually low, too. I saw a lil bit of blood on his belly. I think it's because he scatched it







.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would ask your vet if they carry efa-z plus, it is a fatty acid supplement to help with flaky skin here is a link about skin conditionsskin


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, the same thing happened to sprite whenshe was a puppy. i went to the vet and he came me these vitamin pills. They were vitamin E gel capsules. i would poke a knife into it and i would squeeze out the stuff into sprites mouth. 











it helped a lot. and now that we use Flaxseed Oil in the dogs food---we havent had any problems with dry skin.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are a variety of different fatty acid supplements you can use. 

3V Caps and DermCaps come in caps or liquid. 

Flax seed oil can be added to their food. If your dog has food allergies, I probably would not use this as flax can be an allergens.

Fish oil caps.

Fish! Most people use canned sardines or mackeral and feed them once or twice a week. 

An all-around supplement like Nupro or Inflight. 

Mikey can't take any of these and is on a very low fat diet. I keep his belly clipped and put eucerin lotion on it. He doesn't lick it, so for him it is safe.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone!







The last time I bathed him, I believe was the begining of this month (when I posted that dirty picture of Cloud). I'll go to the vet tomorrow (noriko's spay







) and I'll see if they have anythinig. Maybe I can use my Curel lotion on him. It's dermatologist tested.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 16 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
u have to be careful what u put on their skin, because they lick them selves. it has to be a product safe for their consumption.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah...i wouldnt put human lotion on a dog. trust me, those derm caps will definitely work. your vet should sell them at his office. i did it for about a month on sprite. and the dogs have flaxseed in their food twice a day....so far they havent had any problems. gruffi used to get dandruff all the time. i hope noriko is doing great!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have noticed that Laceys hair is a little dry. I have only been giving her a bath every 2 to 3 weeks and not using a whiting shampoo. I believe the heat in the house isn't helping, my hair and skin also gets dry. Would any of the products that have been mentioned work for lacey?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any of the fatty acid supplements will help. In the winter, though, coats tend to suffer in the heat of the house. Using a conditioning spray while brushing and bathing and conditioning weekly (or every 10 days) will make a huge difference during this time.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks JMM. Don't know what we would do without all of your very helpful info. If I go to the health food store can I pick something up there? or the drug store or should I ask my vet?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would ask ur vet...or check the petstore...they carry some products....but ur vet is ur best bet in getting the best product for ur pooch


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually like to check with my vet before starting any supplements to be sure they are not contraindicated for any other medications or health problems my dog has. 

My favorites are 3V Caps followed by DermCaps. Your vet probably caries one or both. If you do the health food store, I would probably go with flax seed oil.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 16 2005, 02:40 PM
> *....so far they havent had any problems.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29938*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, but you have 70 degree weather!








I'll talk to the vet tomorrow







.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

geezz I never had a dry skin problem and I bathe him at least every 2 weeks. And I could have one because when he has a bout of staph infection around his pecker I wipe the area with 90% alcohol.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my! I would NOT wipe that area with alcohol! Use baby wipes. Can you imagine wiping yourself with alcohol?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I forgot what the doctor recommended. I think it was the V3 or whatever that smells like fish. Anyway, they say it's 14 bucks there







. I'm not buying it there! I'm looking somewhere else!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, I'll ask my vet about that today. Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

OUCH! alcohol!! how painful..true alcohol is a good germ fighter, but it can be irritating to the skin.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alcohol does not hurt especially not when there are no lesions. I use it on myself everytime there is a pimple. Does it hurt when they wipe your arm with it to take your blood ? It doesn't. If this does the trick, it's better then having him on antibiotics for a few weeks and cheaper. I also follow with hydrocortisone anti-itch cream.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o i thought u used it when he had an infection/lesions present


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes that's when I use it. But the lesions are not open. And there are only 2 or 3 pimples at one time.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Our skin is different though. The pH in our skin is closer to alcohol than a dog's skin. Using alcohol on my skin would dry me up, so I would think using alcohol on a dog would be worse.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I give Lady the 3V caps and love them. They are nice because they come in a small size for our little dogs. I get them from Revival pet and they are really inexpensive. Their shipping and handling is reasonable, too. I just ordered 4 bottles which will last me 8 months and the s&h was only $4 and change.

http://revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=23-260


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I bought these fish oil caps from krogers. It has omega-fatty acids and EPA like 3V, but it doesnt have vitamin A, D, and E. I hope it works regardless. I bought 120 gel caps for $6. It was on sale.


----------

